# Internet lent



## Moufle (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un nouveau MacBook Pro 2,9 intel Core i7, 8 Go et DD 750 Go. J'ai installé Mountain Lion avec toutes les mises à jour. Cet ordinateur a 3 semaines et remplace mon ancien MB Pro dont j'ai transféré l'ensemble des données. Je fais tourner Onyx régulièrement.
Mais dès que je suis sur internet en Wifi, mon ordi rame énormément (J'ai une FreeBox Révolution) : les onglets tardent à s'ouvrir ou ne s'ouvrent pas, je dois fréquemment relancer Safari alors que je suis à 5 mètres de ma box.
Est-ce que c'est lié à Mountain Lion ? Dois-je faire une nouvelle configuration de mon réseau ?
Je ne suis pas expert, mais ça ne me paraît pas normal avec un ordi quasi neuf.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 non ce n'est pas normal, et probablement dû à une mauvaise configuration de la connexion en wifi.

Pour vérifier que ça ne vient pas de la connexion Internet, désactive Airport et connecte toi à la box en Ethernet (câble).
Si la navigation est rapide, la connexion Internet est ok.

Pour résoudre le problème en wifi, le mieux est de faire disparaître ta configuration de connexion actuelle, et de recréer une nouvelle connexion, qui, en principe, sera ok.


Il faut faire ceci : 

1. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "wifi"

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

2. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- en haut à gauche  : sélectionner "session" , classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.

- en haut à gauche sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.


Ensuite recréer la connexion, attention la clé du réseau sera demandée.


----------



## Moufle (23 Septembre 2012)

Merci Renaud 31,
Je viens de faire la vérification Ethernet : tout marche très bien.
J'ai supprimé et recréé mon réseau wifi : pour cela, j'ai juste donné le nom du réseau et le mot de passe et j'ai laissé les réglages par défaut.
Et je ne vois aucune amélioration.
Je ne vois pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

Tu as bien tout supprimé dans Trousseau d'accès avant de récréer la connexion ?

Si oui, et pas d'amélioration, alors inspection des paramètres de connexion.

Va dans Préf système / réseau / avancé / onglet DNS :

Que trouves-tu dans la colonne "Serveurs DNS" ? Donne le résultat.

Si tu ne trouves RIEN, alors ajoute les serveurs DNS de Free (clique sur "+" en bas) :

212.27.40.240 
212.27.40.241 

Fais "ok", puis "Appliquer".

Et dis le résultat.


----------



## Moufle (23 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement, il n'y avait rien. Je viens de faire ce que tu m'as conseillé et ça va mille fois mieux.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

A savoir : 

Dans la colonne DNS tu aurais dû trouver ces serveurs DNS, figurant en grisé.

Si tu as la patience pour tester, tu pourrais :

- désactiver Airport
- effacer les 2 serveurs DNS que tu as ajoutés
- rebooter ta box
- réactiver Airport

Si tout fonctionnait normalement, ta connexion devrait être rapide, et en allant dans l'onglet DNS tu devrais trouver les 2 DNS de Free, en grisé.

Si toujours pas de DNS, tu les rentres manuellement.


----------



## Moufle (23 Septembre 2012)

Oui, je viens de le faire et ça marche parfaitement.
Merci encore !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

Quoique bizarrement j'ai encore des blocages qui se révèlent à l'usage. J'essaie d'ouvrir 4 onglets en même temps, (dont MacG) et rien ne se passe pendant 3-4 minutes : la barre d'avancement s'avance de quelques centimètres et puis plus rien...


----------

